# OPI permanent polish!



## adruci (Mar 31, 2011)

IT'S AMAZING!!!

  	I saw it advertised in Elle (it's called OPI axxium soak off) - called OPI (a 1-800 # I found on their site) and they put me in touch with a nail tech in my city.

  	I've been getting manicures for years (hate the feeling of gels) but they always chip after a day. This doesn't chip at all!!!! And a huge bonus for a pedicure!!

  	I recommend it for any of you natural nail girls out there.


----------



## dnarcidy (Apr 2, 2011)

Ooooh, thanks for the heads up. I'm going to look into it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

AWESOME! i wonder how long it will be until this comes across the pond?


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd been curious about this and am happy to see a good review. I'll need to look for someone in my area who does it


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> AWESOME! i wonder how long it will be until this comes across the pond?


	Not sure - though I might well try it when it does.

  	I've been having Biosculpture put on my nails for years, it's fantastic stuff - nail varnish that lasts 3-4 weeks (or more if like me, you know how to look after it ), doesn't chip and makes your nails grow so well, rather than breaking them like acrylics do. From having a nosy peek at the reviews of the OPI, it seems like it's similar stuff.

  	I can recommend a great independent salon in London if anyone wants to give it a try - So Fabulous at Kings Cross.


----------

